# "My Heart Will Go On" in memory of my best friend B.D.



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

Yesterday was the second year anniversary of my dog and best friend, B.D. passing away.

My parents adopted B.D. while they lived in Tokyo, Japan. B.D. lived in 3 countries with my parents. She was 5 years old when I was born and she passed away on August 6th, 2010. I miss her very much!
It seems that no matter how long...It still hurts like it was yesterday....

"My Heart Will Go On" is not exactly a classical song. I did change some of the song's feeling, though.


----------

